# VPX Gangsta Test



## jcochran0424 (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone here familier with this product?  I started a cycle and am on day three.  Recommended dosage is 30mg a day.  (Dosed at two different times)  Body feels harder after three days and I notice better work outs.  Looking for anyones results from this product.  Thanks.


----------



## gopro (Apr 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jcochran0424 *_
> Anyone here familier with this product?  I started a cycle and am on day three.  Recommended dosage is 30mg a day.  (Dosed at two different times)  Body feels harder after three days and I notice better work outs.  Looking for anyones results from this product.  Thanks.



I work for the company that makes G-Test, so I am rather familiar with it. I have yet to use it myself but from the feedback I'm getting and from the guys around me that are taking it, all I'm hearing is raves and all I'm seeing is people getting harder, more vascular, and more dense looking without even changing the diet. This is powerful stuff for sure.

good luck with it!


----------



## jcochran0424 (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks man!  It feels good so far.  I'm 6'2" and 210 lbs.  I'll keep everyone posted of my results from this product.  I hope it's as good as what I expext it to be.


----------



## jcochran0424 (May 4, 2004)

Hey guys...I've been on Gangsta Test for six days now.  Dosing at 30 mg in the morning and 30 mg at night.  Visual results are noticable.  My muscles feel and look harder and recovery time almost none.  I work out in the morning and take brazilian jiu-jitsu at night and I have plenty of energy to do both right.  I was 210 when I started the cycle but I am not going to hit the scales until my cycle is through.  I'll keep everyone posted of the results.  Oh yeah....I'm getting some pretty good stretch marks on my delts and chest.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 4, 2004)

Holy shit, is that 30mg of M1T twice a day?   

I would halve that if I were you.


----------



## gopro (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jcochran0424 *_
> Hey guys...I've been on Gangsta Test for six days now.  Dosing at 30 mg in the morning and 30 mg at night.  Visual results are noticable.  My muscles feel and look harder and recovery time almost none.  I work out in the morning and take brazilian jiu-jitsu at night and I have plenty of energy to do both right.  I was 210 when I started the cycle but I am not going to hit the scales until my cycle is through.  I'll keep everyone posted of the results.  Oh yeah....I'm getting some pretty good stretch marks on my delts and chest.



I'm glad you are liking the G-Test, but you DO realize that you are doubling the recommended dose! Also, G-Test is not a size/weight builder, but almost strictly a hardener and strength enhancer. I would not expect more than a pound of two gain, if even that.


----------



## jcochran0424 (May 4, 2004)

On the bottle it says to take 4cc to 8cc a day.  One dose in the morning and one at night for two weeks.  4cc is 30 mg of 17a-methyl-5a-androstane-3a,17b-diol.  Isn't that what it is saying to dose at? If you double the 4 cc dose...beacause you take it twice, that is 60mg.  What are the adverse effects of that amount?


----------



## gopro (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jcochran0424 *_
> On the bottle it says to take 4cc to 8cc a day.  One dose in the morning and one at night for two weeks.  4cc is 30 mg of 17a-methyl-5a-androstane-3a,17b-diol.  Isn't that what it is saying to dose at? If you double the 4 cc dose...beacause you take it twice, that is 60mg.  What are the adverse effects of that amount?



You are right...the bottle DOES say 4-8 CC per day. I only recommend 30 mg per day for most. You should be ok at that dose but make sure you only run it for 2 weeks and then hit Milk Thistle for 2 weeks in between cycles. Then hit Milk Thistle again for 2-4 more weeks upon completion of using G-Test. I am just very conservative when it comes to taking methyls as I worry about health first (in this case, liver stress).


----------



## jcochran0424 (May 4, 2004)

Thanks a lot for your input.  I appreciate your concerns.  Where can I purchase milk thistle and what is it's purpose?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 4, 2004)

I thought that because of the liposomal delivery there was no liver stress?


----------



## gopro (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I thought that because of the liposomal delivery there was no liver stress?



Don't be an ass. Is there a reason you'd like to start sh%t.


----------



## gopro (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jcochran0424 *_
> Thanks a lot for your input.  I appreciate your concerns.  Where can I purchase milk thistle and what is it's purpose?



I get it from DPSnutrition from a company called Nature's Herbs. Milk Thistle is a liver tonic/detoxifier.


----------



## Ginobili (May 19, 2004)

How did the cycle finish and what type of results did you have?


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I get it from DPSnutrition from a company called Nature's Herbs. Milk Thistle is a liver tonic/detoxifier.




Mudge says that Milk Thistle is total bullshit.  It will do nothing for the liver, especially if you arent running it year round.


----------



## Ginobili (May 19, 2004)

I would use r-ala for the liver.


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Mudge says that Milk Thistle is total bullshit.  It will do nothing for the liver, especially if you arent running it year round.



Could not disagree more, but Mudge is allowed his opinion. However, there are other things that should be part of liver recovery aside from just milk thistle.


----------



## XtremeFormula (May 20, 2004)

I would suggest NAC for the liver

BTW, Im buying a bottle of the Gangsta to keep as a collector's item, I love that name!!


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Don't be an ass. Is there a reason you'd like to start sh%t.


He just forgot to use a smiley.... I think.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyDevil *_
> He just forgot to use a smiley.... I think.



Smilie?  What's a smilie?

Actually, yes it was a relatively sarcastic comment, but honestly, I think it was a fair question Eric.

Unless I am mistaken, I have seen you post (or was it just a VPX article?) that the liposomal delivery protected the liver, so liver stress was a non-issue.

Am I mistaken?  And you you are recommending liver protective supplements.

Its possible I am mistaken on this, so do correct me if I am wrong.  And if it wasn't you that made this statement, but rather a "VPX statement", then my question would be, do you disagree with the "VPX statement."

Although I suspect you will say "better safe than sorry."


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 20, 2004)

I believe he stated it wouldn't be AS BAD on the liver since it would forego first pass, but I would imagine it would do pretty much the same, just be around longer if the theory is correct.


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I believe he stated it wouldn't be AS BAD on the liver since it would forego first pass, but I would imagine it would do pretty much the same, just be around longer if the theory is correct.


This would be more accurate, but still, I do not necessarily agree. The truth is that someone here at VPX that has "more control" than I, truly believes in the fact that avoiding first pass would slightly lesson the liver stress, but he did not have any proof. When I explained that a statement like this SHOULD NOT be made without ample proof, he pretty much blew me off about it. My goal in alluding to this in some threads was to illicit a response (which I knew I would get) to prove a point about how much more informed the supplement buying public is than he had believed, and how more scientific proof is becoming necessary when selling supplements. This is a looooong story that has run its course, but it accomplished what I needed it to.

As far as how I feel about methylated PHs...whether they be VPX's or anyone elses, liver protectants are a very good idea if health is a concern.


----------



## topolo (Jun 1, 2004)

so am i correct than that liver stress is not a concern with a transdermal?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> so am i correct than that liver stress is not a concern with a transdermal?


Yes.


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> This would be more accurate, but still, I do not necessarily agree. The truth is that someone here at VPX that has "more control" than I, truly believes in the fact that avoiding first pass would slightly lesson the liver stress, but he did not have any proof. When I explained that a statement like this SHOULD NOT be made without ample proof, he pretty much blew me off about it. My goal in alluding to this in some threads was to illicit a response (which I knew I would get) to prove a point about how much more informed the supplement buying public is than he had believed, and how more scientific proof is becoming necessary when selling supplements. This is a looooong story that has run its course, but it accomplished what I needed it to.
> 
> As far as how I feel about methylated PHs...whether they be VPX's or anyone elses, liver protectants are a very good idea if health is a concern.


So you're saying that the only reason you got into it with the guys at Forcedrep (I'm assuming this is what you're referring to) over this liposomal delivery/liver stress claim was to prove a point to someone from VPX?


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Yes.


Do you have a link to a study on this?  I was under the impression that it would still have to pass through the liver eventually.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

A 1-T transdermal is not toxic on the liver like a methylated PS.  The methylated version resists breaking down, and thats what causes liver values to rise, the liver is stressed, because it CANNOT break it down very easily.


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

I understand that its not toxic like Meths, but the statement that it is not a concern at all was what I was questioning.

I'm honestly curious about this because I've been trying to find a study on it for quite a while.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

I am searching, but from what I read, its of no concern. 

This ight take a bit....


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

What you're saying is what I've heard many times, so its probably correct. Just seems to me that people downplay the risk too much with transdermals, to the point that dummies will drink on cycle thinking liver stress is "not a concern". To say that transdermals are far less hepatoxic than 17aa's IS a safe statement to make IMO.  I'm just not sure that there is "no concern" with them in regards to the liver.  I could be wrong.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Here you bastage  Make me research...



> *Q: Why is transdermal administration of prohormones superior to oral administration?*
> 
> There are numerous reasons why transdermal delivery can be preferable. The first is that transdermal delivery allows prohormones to avoid first pass metabolism in the liver. Most prohormones are readily destroyed in the digestive tract and liver, often making the dosages required (and money spent) much higher compared to transdermal delivery. It is estimated that transdermal prohormones have a 30-40% absorption rate, compared to 5-15% for oral prohormones. Also, certain hormonal substances may be toxic to the liver, and transdermal delivery significantly lessens this. Secondly, orally delivered prohormones have very short half-lives and must be taken 3-4 times daily. Not only is this inconvenient, but it means that during certain periods (such as sleep) blood levels of the hormone will be very low. Transdermal delivery effectively leads to a steady release over 12 or more hours, solving both of these problems.


*This is from the FAQ PH stickey, Post #2*


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> transdermal delivery significantly *lessens* this.


Thanks for searching. This is the point I was trying to make. It isnt that its not a concern, its just *less* hepatoxic than methyls.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 1, 2004)

Transdermals and injectables avoid first pass through the liver, but eventually the substance still must pass through the liver.  With most steroids, this means quite a bit less stress on the liver, but I wouldn't go so far as to say it is not a concern.


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Transdermals and injectables avoid first pass through the liver, but eventually the substance still must pass through the liver. With most steroids, this means quite a bit less stress on the liver, but I wouldn't go so far as to say it is not a concern.


I think I understood, and everyone else will once they read the quote from the PH FAQ.



			
				Var said:
			
		

>


Thanks for nailing it in further


----------



## topolo (Jun 1, 2004)

Well I think I will down some tequilla shooters while rubbing in my transdermal anyway.


----------



## Var (Jun 1, 2004)

As long as its top shelf tequila, you should be fine!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I think I understood, and everyone else will once they read the quote from the PH FAQ.


Sorry PreMier.  I didn't see your post quoting the FAQ.  That's want I get for not reading the entire thread.


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> So you're saying that the only reason you got into it with the guys at Forcedrep (I'm assuming this is what you're referring to) over this liposomal delivery/liver stress claim was to prove a point to someone from VPX?


Yup, thats what I'm saying. So while everyone was jumping on me I was actually accomplishing EXACTLY what I was trying to.


----------



## Var (Jun 2, 2004)

Why make yourself look like an idiot in order to prove a point?  I cant see how that would be worth hurting your reputation on the boards as well as VPX's image.  Just curious.


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Why make yourself look like an idiot in order to prove a point? I cant see how that would be worth hurting your reputation on the boards as well as VPX's image. Just curious.


Oh please, you think I worry about small stuff like that. As far as VPX goes, since I have been here there has been such a large increase in sales that its nuts...and also, my overall plan is to help VPXs image, but I had to do what I did to get that plan started.

Forced rep is a tiny little board and my banning from there did nothing to my "reputation." I am a mod on several major boards and keep getting asked to mod on more (I think that 6 is enough now, LOL). 

I explained why I did what I did to several important people and they understood and respected it, and those that couldn't or chose not to do not effect me in the least. Most people know what I'm about and what my contributions are and those are the people that I'm concerned with.


----------



## topolo (Jun 2, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Oh please, you think I worry about small stuff like that. As far as VPX goes, since I have been here there has been such a large increase in sales that its nuts...and also, my overall plan is to help VPXs image, but I had to do what I did to get that plan started.
> 
> Forced rep is a tiny little board and my banning from there did nothing to my "reputation." I am a mod on several major boards and keep getting asked to mod on more (I think that 6 is enough now, LOL).
> 
> I explained why I did what I did to several important people and they understood and respected it, and those that couldn't or chose not to do not effect me in the least. Most people know what I'm about and what my contributions are and those are the people that I'm concerned with.


 
I agree GP! I greatly value your advice and if there is a board out there that doesn't want you......then it is a place that I don't want to be either.


----------



## gopro (Jun 2, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> I agree GP! I greatly value your advice and if there is a board out there that doesn't want you......then it is a place that I don't want to be either.


thank you sincerely my friend


----------

